# End of Year Roundup *Pic heavy*



## 3Beasties (9 December 2017)

And what a year it's been!! *Seriously gushing post coming up*  

I've been looking at photos from the last 12 months and honestly could burst with pride at everything my little dog has done for me! 

Not only have we done a bit of competing in agility but we also traveled the country doing displays with a display team.

As part of the team we were lucky enough to get invited to Crufts early in the year (my first time there!) to help on our sponsors stand. While there we had a free photo shoot and got some super photos as a result -












Despite it being mega busy Lacey took it all in her stride and wasn't phased by any of it!


After that the display season started so we did lots of travelling on the bus -








giving me lots of time to make collars and torment the ever patient dog - 







We did lots of racing - 






tried our hand at flyball (her favourite thing!) -






Made lots of children smile -






And did some jumping through fire (something that has been a cause of controversy this year but I can assure you that it is trained very slowly and carefully - Lacey never once showed any fear towards it and it took over 6 months of training to get her to full flames - and many take much longer than that!) -












Highlight of the display year was being invited to Countryfile live for 4 days of displays! Amazing experience and great atmosphere - 







Throughout the summer we also went on lots of walks and camping trips which allowed for lots of posing-























































And went swimming regularly to build fitness - 







On a rare weekend at home we went to a local dog show where she got placed in everything she entered and then won best in show - 






Continued....


----------



## 3Beasties (9 December 2017)

Annnnnd last but not least, Agility!! Due to the team commitments we didn't get to compete a huge amount but we started the year doing a few local shows and getting eliminated. A lot  Mainly down to me making silly mistakes but at one particular show I just couldn't keep her in the ring! Confidence not great at this point but we soldiered on as she showed a lot of potential in training! 

I taught her to do upright weaves at home one weekend - 







Managed to get some good action shots at shows - 




















Then all of a sudden things started going well and we somehow managed to win a qualifying class for the UKA Grand Finals (which wasn't our intention but a nice bonus all the same) -














And after that things just kept going well - 













and the successes just kept on coming! -
	
	
		
		
	


	






After that with the displays season being over and not many comps planned we focused on training ready for the UKA Grand Final. We went there for the experience, just pleased to have qualified (20 qualify from around the UK). We spent the weekend there so had a great but longgggg agonising wait till we got to run on the Sunday afternoon!

She stormed round giving me a fab clear meaning we were through to the next round (top 10!  ).













Sadly I messed up in the final by turning a fraction of a second too soon, pulling her off a jump, 5 faults and no placing but I literally could not fault her at all! She did exactly as I asked and gave me 110% yet again! just to get through to the top 10 was more than I could have imagined so I was absolutely chuffed with her and in shock for about a week after 

With her final rosette - 






So that brings us to the end of a busy, full on, exciting year! I can't believe what this dog has done for me and how far we have come this year. She is the first dog that I've really trained and I honestly could not have asked for a more willing and intelligent dog. I swear she's been on this earth before! She makes me smile every single day and I would be absolutely lost without her.

Next year is already looking very exciting. We made the decision to leave the display team at the end of the season as I struggled to commit to shows for next year and really felt that the horses got very left out due to me not being home a huge amount. But, I've really got the agility bug now so we'll do what we can! We've entered our first KC show so will try and get our head around those next year as well as continuing with UKA. 

It might be a short agility season for us though as we are also hoping that there will be a pitter patter of little paws.....watch this space :biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:


----------



## JennBags (9 December 2017)

What a lovely report  and such a pretty and talented girl. What breed is she?  How exciting having puppies!


----------



## 3Beasties (9 December 2017)

Thank you. She's a working type cocker spaniel!


----------



## DabDab (9 December 2017)

What an absolutely stunning girl she is 
I'm not surprised you're pleased with everything you've achieved together this year, I'm in absolute awe after reading that. It sounds like you have an amazing relationship with her. 

I have one who has also surely been here before, she's less dog than small doggy person - they being such a light to the world, her intelligence and kind heart humble me every day


----------



## Annette4 (10 December 2017)

What a wonderful year! She&#8217;s fab!


----------



## Chiffy (10 December 2017)

What a fantastic time you have had together. Thanks for the update and loads of great pictures. Well done both of you.


----------



## 3Beasties (10 December 2017)

Chiffy said:



			What a fantastic time you have had together. Thanks for the update and loads of great pictures. Well done both of you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! We have had so much fun, it's been great!



DabDab said:



			What an absolutely stunning girl she is 
I'm not surprised you're pleased with everything you've achieved together this year, I'm in absolute awe after reading that. It sounds like you have an amazing relationship with her. 

I have one who has also surely been here before, she's less dog than small doggy person - they being such a light to the world, her intelligence and kind heart humble me every day
		
Click to expand...

I feel so lucky to have her as I'm sure you do with yours!




Annette4 said:



			What a wonderful year! She&#8217;s fab!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I am rather bias but I'd agree that she's fab!


----------



## 3Beasties (10 December 2017)

Chiffy said:



			What a fantastic time you have had together. Thanks for the update and loads of great pictures. Well done both of you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## RubysGold (10 December 2017)

Wow. What a lovely post.
You have had one hell of a journey with her this year. She is very very photogenic. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## MrsMozart (10 December 2017)

She is a beautiful girl. You've both done brilliantly lass.


----------



## Nici (10 December 2017)

What sweet pictures (great job training her!).


----------



## _GG_ (11 December 2017)

I have absolutely loved following your journey with her this past year. She has done so much more than just help to mend your heart. Xx


----------



## Leo Walker (11 December 2017)

What an amazing little dog! Well done both of you :biggrin3:


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 December 2017)

She is the most stunning looking little dog, incredibly photogenic and super smart.  Please tell me you live nowhere near me at all, I will be knocking on your door for pick of the litter


----------



## 3Beasties (12 December 2017)

RubysGold said:



			Wow. What a lovely post.
You have had one hell of a journey with her this year. She is very very photogenic. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

She is such a poser lol!



MrsMozart said:



			She is a beautiful girl. You've both done brilliantly lass.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you x



Nici said:



			What sweet pictures (great job training her!).
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I think she was born trained :biggrin3:



_GG_ said:



			I have absolutely loved following your journey with her this past year. She has done so much more than just help to mend your heart. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for allllllll the Lacey posts, I just can't get enough of her :biggrin3: 

She really has and I feel lucky and blessed for every single day I have with her! I know all to well how quickly things can change x



Leo Walker said:



			What an amazing little dog! Well done both of you :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!



MyBoyChe said:



			She is the most stunning looking little dog, incredibly photogenic and super smart.  Please tell me you live nowhere near me at all, I will be knocking on your door for pick of the litter 

Click to expand...

Hehe, we're near Hereford so I think you're safe :biggrin3:


----------



## Snuffles (12 December 2017)

What beautiful pics especially the ones on the beach ,she is very photogenic !


----------



## oldie48 (12 December 2017)

Absolutely lovely girl, thanks for sharing! What a lot you have both achieved, I'm quite in awe, well done. She must give you so much pleasure!


----------



## texas (13 December 2017)

I feel exhausted and exhilarated just reading that!  You're love for her shines through, what a clever and beautiful dog, and lucky to have such a wonderful owner.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 December 2017)

3Beasties said:



			Annnnnd last but not least, Agility!! Due to the team commitments we didn't get to compete a huge amount but we started the year doing a few local shows and getting eliminated. A lot  Mainly down to me making silly mistakes but at one particular show I just couldn't keep her in the ring! Confidence not great at this point but we soldiered on as she showed a lot of potential in training! 

I taught her to do upright weaves at home one weekend - 







Managed to get some good action shots at shows - 




















Then all of a sudden things started going well and we somehow managed to win a qualifying class for the UKA Grand Finals (which wasn't our intention but a nice bonus all the same) -














And after that things just kept going well - 













and the successes just kept on coming! -
	
	
		
		
	


	






After that with the displays season being over and not many comps planned we focused on training ready for the UKA Grand Final. We went there for the experience, just pleased to have qualified (20 qualify from around the UK). We spent the weekend there so had a great but longgggg agonising wait till we got to run on the Sunday afternoon!

She stormed round giving me a fab clear meaning we were through to the next round (top 10!  ).













Sadly I messed up in the final by turning a fraction of a second too soon, pulling her off a jump, 5 faults and no placing but I literally could not fault her at all! She did exactly as I asked and gave me 110% yet again! just to get through to the top 10 was more than I could have imagined so I was absolutely chuffed with her and in shock for about a week after 

With her final rosette - 






So that brings us to the end of a busy, full on, exciting year! I can't believe what this dog has done for me and how far we have come this year. She is the first dog that I've really trained and I honestly could not have asked for a more willing and intelligent dog. I swear she's been on this earth before! She makes me smile every single day and I would be absolutely lost without her.

Next year is already looking very exciting. We made the decision to leave the display team at the end of the season as I struggled to commit to shows for next year and really felt that the horses got very left out due to me not being home a huge amount. But, I've really got the agility bug now so we'll do what we can! We've entered our first KC show so will try and get our head around those next year as well as continuing with UKA. 

It might be a short agility season for us though as we are also hoping that there will be a pitter patter of little paws.....watch this space :biggrin3::biggrin3::biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

What a smashing little girl she is, she has an amazing clearance of the jumps hasn't she.    She is so talented and so photogenic in the photo's, what a amazing  report on alll her hard work and yours  you must be beaming from ear to ear.  Also they are brilliant action shot as well catching her in my flight  going in the water and jumps.   Well done both of you


----------



## Clodagh (13 December 2017)

Lovely thread with wonderful photos.


----------

